# Gyeon q2 Rim, Gtechniq C5, or other ?



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm, 
Which is the best/longest lasting wheel sealant for powder coated wheels please...
Gyeon Q2 Rim, 
Gtechniq C5, 
or some other ?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Either that you've mentioned will be fine - both much the same as each other:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

I looked into C5 and Gyeon but went for some Race Glaze Nano Wheel sealant as its good value, easy to apply, durability is 6m+ and with plenty of product can easily add another layer as required.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

C5 on mine well technically it's C4 but still going strong after 2 years and 4 months. Never needed a wheel cleaner or fallout remover just wash and go 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I've found gyeon rim and Carpro dlux to last similarly well, but neither as long as gtechniq C5, but then it costs just as much for half the amount of product.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

C5 will last longer than rim in my experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Well I went the G'techniq route after several hours washing with APC then ipa wipedown, drying then the C1 with CSL over as experiment ( I had some left over) then 
argggghhhhh - (divorce!).
After all that effort the wify decided to help by putting the last wheel on the wheel stand and what does she do... lets it fall face side down onto the concrete... mashing the newly sealed & powder coated finishing. :doublesho :wall:  

why, why why?


----------



## mikeyc_123 (Sep 22, 2008)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Well I went the G'techniq route after several hours washing with APC then ipa wipedown, drying then the C1 with CSL over as experiment ( I had some left over) then
> argggghhhhh - (divorce!).
> After all that effort the wify decided to help by putting the last wheel on the wheel stand and what does she do... lets it fall face side down onto the concrete... mashing the newly sealed & powder coated finishing. :doublesho :wall:
> 
> why, why why?


Top 10 Reasons for Divorce:
Infidelity. Extra-marital affairs are responsible for the breakdown of most marriages that end in divorce. ...
Money. Money makes people funny, or so the saying goes, and it's true. ...
Lack of communication. ...
Constant arguing. ...
Weight gain. ...
Unrealistic expectations. ...
Lack of intimacy. ...
Lack of equality.
Help by putting the last wheel on the wheel stand and let it fall face side down onto the concrete... mashing the newly sealed & powder coated finishing.

:driver:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

I wonder if a solicitor could make this grounds for (seems pretty unreasonable behaviour to me) 'D'

Yeah never menage a trois with wify and an alloy ! :lol:


----------

